# anyone know a Mr Frederick Thompson? (Yorkshire)



## prettypony95 (14 April 2012)

as above really, around 2005/2006 address was Westfield Farm, Black Hill Lane, Keighley, West Yorkshire. Could possibly have been a horse dealer? If anyone knows/knew him please could you pm me as I am trying to trace the history of my pony that he owned around 2006!

Thanks


----------



## Tammytoo (15 April 2012)

Have you tried writing to that address?


----------



## prettypony95 (15 April 2012)

apparently he no longer lives there


----------

